

Save Your Startup 85% On Health Insurance In 2014 - xiaosun
http://blog.simplyinsured.com/?p=795

======
pdq
Call now and save money! simplyinsured.com!

This reads too much as a blatant advertisement, with little actual content.

~~~
ngoede
Especially since it seems likely the advice is based on their prices and CAs
health market.

~~~
vivekajayshah
Actually - the guide to deciding which plan works in any market (those options
are available nationwide).

Using our decision guide could save you thousands on health insurance -
assuming you pick the right combination of tax-credits, subsidies, and
exchanges.

If it's still unclear - send me a message, and I can help you navigate for
your state.

------
swamp40
Here in IL the BCBS individual insurance offerings are ~25% lower than
equivalent group policies.

Our agent says this is the first time this has happened, but it is likely to
continue for the next few years as Obamacare sorts itself out.

Since a portion of your medical expenses (including premiums) can be tax
deductible anyways at the end of the year, the "pre-tax dollar advantage"
isn't what it used to be.

In addition, our group plan (United) instituted 48 age bands (up from 10)
which drastically increased the premiums for all the older people.

We wound up dropping the group coverage altogether and went with individual
BCBS plans.

Obviously the new law forcing individual insurance to accept any pre-existing
conditions and not be able to drop your insurance _at-will_ also made this
option more attractive than in the past.

------
soperj
Save 100%, move to Canada.

------
djKianoosh
"Insurance products sold by Vivek Shah, CA LICENSE #0I14828" the actor?

~~~
vivekajayshah
The founder.

